# Can access download mode but not recovery and ODIN is not recognizing



## gamesfrager

Hello everyone,
I'm posting this as a last resort before the phone goes to the trash bin.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100M, had the official JellyBeans on it, never rooted and no custom ROM were ever installed on it.
I turned on the phone and it was stuck at the Samsung Galaxy SII logo and that's it.
If I plug it in, then it shows the battery icon but the animation on it is stuck!
I have another SGS2 and I have CM 10 on it, so I replaced the battery because I know this one is fully charged, but that didn't help.
It keeps showing the battery charging icon but there is no animation. So it's the same thing and doesn't seem to be a battery issue?!

I tried to boot into recovery mode all I get is the white Samsung logo flash and then the device reboots.

I tried download mode to flash anything that would bring it back, it showed me the download mode and following the CM instructions using Heimdall, it says it download the PIT and then started uploading the kernel (zImage) and it was showing 100%. However, on the device side there was no blue progress bar, and after waiting, Heimdall reported fail. It didn't detect the kernel was uploaded.

So I tried Odin, but it won't recognize the device is plugged in, no yellow, orange or any other colours show up on Odin, it simply didn't detect it.

So, I'm turning to you guys if you know of a way to allow it accepting the kernel or something from Heimdall or Odin etc.
Is there any hope? I have been searching the web all night last night and only one or two threads were people had the same issue but unfortunately there was no resolution to their issue.

Here is what Heimdall report when trying to use the command line:

Initialising connection...
Detecting device...
Claiming interface...
Setting up interface...

Checking if protocol is initialised...
Protocol is not initialised.
Initialising protocol...
Handshaking with Loke...

Beginning session...
Session begun with device of type: 131072

Downloading device's PIT file...
PIT file download sucessful

Uploading KERNEL
100%
ERROR: Failed to confirm end of file transfer sequence!
KERNEL upload failed!
Ending session...
ERROR: Failed to send end session packet!

The above log is the same if I used version 1.3.1 or version 1.3.2 of Heimdall

Regards


----------

